# Confessions



## Vin

This is the confessions thread. Post your confessions here. Don't worry, I'm like a priest and you're on the other side of the mesh window. 



Keith says he likes sundresses, but my confession is I think I enjoy them more. It must be the breeze.


----------



## Vin

Confession 2. I killed a production server for 2 hours and I might lose my job over it! I guess in the world of IT you aren't allowed to make mistakes.


----------



## BeachinXJ

Hah. Vin - I feel your pain. Ever accidentally click restart instead of logout? Yeah, in 2k8r2 they are really close together when using remote desktop.


----------



## Vin

Any job openings, please let me know. I just got off the phone with my systems admin. He tried to sheild me, but it didn't work. Got presidents screaming for action I guess. Funny, our load balancers and checks didn't catch the long running query that should have failed anyway. I mean, this thing was a beast for MySQL. I guess it was the perfect storm. 

Don't most firings happen on Friday?


----------



## BeachinXJ

Usually at the end of the day, yeah. I can't imagine they would let you go. What happened exactly? The fact the load balancers and system itself didn't stop that from happening shouldn't be your fault directly.


----------



## Keith

What do you do for a living David?

Confession: I liked the show Girls.


----------



## Vin

BeachinXJ said:


> Usually at the end of the day, yeah. I can't imagine they would let you go. What happened exactly? The fact the load balancers and system itself didn't stop that from happening shouldn't be your fault directly.


I agree. But the systems guys usually get off, and the front line guys get the pounding. Granted, it's not 100% my fault, after it failed I should have made sure the process wasn't running on background, but it was. I figured with the severed connection (PuTTy failed) it should have killed the query. It killed this server, but we have redundancy, so why has become such a fiasco is beyond me. 



Keith said:


> What do you do for a living David?
> 
> Confession: I liked the show Girls.


I like Showgirls tool. No one blames you for liking boobies. 

I am a Data Analyst, with privileges. Beachin likes to call me a click monkey. Ha!


----------



## BeachinXJ

Clickey with privileges... that's a bad combo.


----------



## Jetscuh

I like my cats.


----------



## Shooter

I stopped smoking again, and I try to put on a mean face so to speak, but it's something I enjoy. I'm not a slave to it, and I very much want to go back to smoking. 

That's the same attitude that has destroyed me time and again.


----------



## J-Will

Ugh.. This will come back to bite me.. I'm currently finishing every season of Greys Anatomy.. I'm addicted.


----------



## Shooter

It's cool. My sister watches that show with all her girlfriends. I think she owns all the seasons. 

When you're sitting around with your sorority sisters what do you guys munch on? Is it rice cakes?


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> It's cool. My sister watches that show with all her girlfriends. I think she owns all the seasons.
> 
> When you're sitting around with your sorority sisters what do you guys munch on? Is it rice cakes?


Lol my wife owns them all. I'm going to ignore your jabs and answer your question anyways.. Usually chips and salsa.. hahah


----------



## Vin

Me and the girls like munching on cinnamon sticks and rainbows. Whatcha point?


----------



## Vin

These are my confessions, just when I thought I said all I can say I came up with more secrets to tell you today, my confessions.


----------



## J-Will

I want to buy a VW Beetle..


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Lol my wife owns them all. I'm going to ignore your jabs and answer your question anyways.. Usually chips and salsa.. hahah


I like chips and salsa. When you do your wife's hair is it odd she talks about boys? 



Vin said:


> Me and the girls like munching on cinnamon sticks and rainbows. Whatcha point?


No point. Carry on. 



J-Will said:


> I want to buy a VW Beetle..


My Dad drives one. It's a convertible. He's 6'9" so he looks a little funny, but he loves it.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I like chips and salsa. When you do your wife's hair is it odd she talks about boys?


My wife is awesome, she does my hair and I talk about guns.


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> My wife is awesome, she does my hair and I talk about guns.


But does your wife chime in about gunz? My wife get's jealous when I get mine out of the safe at night and not hers.


----------



## MrParacord

I love chocolate.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I want to buy a VW Beetle..


A few weeks ago I took my MIL to look for a car and I she ended up with a 98 Beetle. Now she just needs to get her license. 
The car is two toned black and gray with black rims, tinted windows, smoked headlights and tails.


----------



## Hydrashoks

I 
Like 
Big 
Butts 
And 
I 
Cannot
Lie





*
now that's stuck in your head, suckas.


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> A few weeks ago I took my MIL to look for a car and I she ended up with a 98 Beetle. Now she just needs to get her license.
> The car is two toned black and gray with black rims, tinted windows, smoked headlights and tails.


 I bet that thing looks pretty slick, id drive it


Hydrashoks said:


> I
> Like
> Big
> Butts
> And
> I
> Cannot
> Lie


x2.. Troof


----------



## Shooter

My sister called me last night. She broke up with her boyfriend of 7 months because he told her he loved her. 

My confession? My sister is a wreck.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> My sister called me last night. She broke up with her boyfriend of 7 months because he told her he loved her.
> 
> My confession? My sister is a wreck.


And women wonder why we men don't say "I love you" first or very often. Craziness.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> My sister called me last night. She broke up with her boyfriend of 7 months because he told her he loved her.
> 
> My confession? My sister is a wreck.


 Dang... Talk about a dead on kick to the man junk.


----------



## havasu

J-Will said:


> Dang... Talk about a dead on kick to the man junk.


Quoted for truth!


----------



## paracordist

I'm going to judge all of you............JUST KIDDING

CONFESSION:I've killed many fish and deer in my life.


----------



## J-Will

Confession. I'm a self proclaimed Glock junkie but am starting to migrate to the 1911 line... And I feel guilty for some reason.


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Dang... Talk about a dead on kick to the man junk.


I'd never net the guy but I was tempted to call him and apologize. 

Guys fall in love easily, but she has this almost criminal lack of empathy. I feel for him.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I'd never net the guy but I was tempted to call him and apologize.
> 
> Guys fall in love easily, but she has this almost criminal lack of empathy. I feel for him.


Man thats :chilly:.. That was quite a while to throw out the 4 letter word IMO, but still, thats a long time being together to just go "eh, nope".. Bet the dude has gotten no sleep. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## J-Will

Confession: I could eat chinese food every day for the rest of my life for at least one meal. Troof


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Man thats :chilly:.. That was quite a while to throw out the 4 letter word IMO, but still, thats a long time being together to just go "eh, nope".. Bet the dude has gotten no sleep. Live and learn I guess.


I agree. I told my wife I loved her after three months. My sister thought that was crazy. 

I said and I quote "Well I've been with her seven years and have two kids, you're all alone. Who's crazy?".

I'm a bit harsh with her.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> I agree. I told my wife I loved her after three months. My sister thought that was crazy.
> 
> I said and I quote "Well I've been with her seven years and have two kids, you're all alone. Who's crazy?".
> 
> I'm a bit harsh with her.


Sometimes they need it. My sister once told me "that guy would be cute if he had different shoes." 

That was the very moment I realized just how shallow she was. She's a sweet gal, but really shallow.

She's 31 and alone.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I agree. I told my wife I loved her after three months. My sister thought that was crazy.
> 
> I said and I quote "Well I've been with her seven years and have two kids, you're all alone. Who's crazy?".
> 
> I'm a bit harsh with her.


 Around 2 mo for my wife and I. You either are or you aren't. If not, move on. 

Alright people, get back on track! Tell me something so I can make fun of you!


----------



## Shooter

Vin said:


> Sometimes they need it. My sister once told me "that guy would be cute if he had different shoes."
> 
> That was the very moment I realized just how shallow she was. She's a sweet gal, but really shallow.
> 
> She's 31 and alone.


That makes sense and is unfortunate. 

I don't wear shoes, she would love me.


----------



## Shooter

I love Hermann Hesse and can talk about him for hours. 

Not really a confession.... more of a "Hey, anyone want to discuss Hesse?".


----------



## J-Will

My confession. I have no idea who that is ^


----------



## Shooter

Most people don't. It's cool, super obscure, but if you're ever wanting to read books on the angst of our human existent Hesse can't be beat. He has a preternatural sense our humanity.


----------



## Shooter

I confess, I will be watching the final Futurama episode tonight and there's a 90% chance I'm going to cry. Well, tear up.


----------



## havasu

I confess that I've never seen Futurama.


----------



## J-Will

Thats not a bad thing. Hate that show.. 

I confess.. I want to be a stay at home dad.


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I confess that I've never seen Futurama.


It's not for everyone, that's why they keep cancelling it I guess. 



J-Will said:


> Thats not a bad thing. Hate that show..
> 
> I confess.. I want to be a stay at home dad.


I'm trying not to yell right now BUT HOW COULD ANYONE HATE IT EVER. IT'S THE BEST SHOW EVER MADE. SHAME ON YOU.


----------



## havasu

As someone once said....simple shows for simple minds? (hay, where are my smilies?)


----------



## havasu

I confess that I dislike the crowds on weekends.


----------



## glock26USMC

havasu said:


> I confess that I dislike the crowds on weekends.


I have to agree, I must do the same


----------



## paracordist

I confess i were a aluminum foil hat 19/5 because im scared the aliens will come one day.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I'm trying not to yell right now BUT HOW COULD ANYONE HATE IT EVER. IT'S THE BEST SHOW EVER MADE. SHAME ON YOU.


 hah!

I confess.. I hate mondays. And the 4 days that come after it.


----------



## Shooter

havasu said:


> I confess that I dislike the crowds on weekends.


Ii don't like doing stuff on the weekends for this exact reason. I find nothing fun about being around large groups of smelly people. 



J-Will said:


> hah!
> 
> I confess.. I hate mondays. And the 4 days that come after it.


I don't mind them. I wake up ready to go, but every once in a while I will be dead tired and cannot get moving. It sucks.


----------



## J-Will

That is today. And I can't justify spending $5 on a red bull..


----------



## Shooter

I can't do that either, especially when my first love is coffee, and boy do I love it.


----------



## J-Will

I'll confess. I hate coffee..


----------



## Shooter

You and I, although getting along well, do not see eye to eye on anything. 

How do you feel about Star Trek? What things do you like?


----------



## havasu

I just watched "Star Trek, into darkness"....anyone notice that it followed the same plotline from years ago?


----------



## Shooter

I hate the new Star Trek. It's great because it turns on a new generation, but the nerd cool won't last forever. 

Every single Star Trek has followed the canon. Butthole JJ Abrams on the other hand decided to rewrite the story line on an alternate time to ignore any rules of Star Trek as not to **** of the nerds, but has admitted he didn't like the multitude of series. 

As someone who just finished TNG again I could punch him.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> You and I, although getting along well, do not see eye to eye on anything.
> 
> How do you feel about Star Trek? What things do you like?


 I'd like to say we could be friends in the real world. However, you are correct. We have NOTHING in common lol. Don't like star trek. I like cars, guns, boobies, typical guy things. Beards.. There we go, common ground. Face hairs lol


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> That is today. And I can't justify spending $5 on a red bull..


I confess Red Bull is BS and doesn't work for me. Monster is where its at or 5 hr Energy. 

I confess I'm getting used to the look and feel of just shaving with my electric trimmer and not leaving the house clean shaven like I have been doing every since I started shaving.


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> I'd like to say we could be friends in the real world. However, you are correct. We have NOTHING in common lol. Don't like star trek. I like cars, guns, boobies, typical guy things. Beards.. There we go, common ground. Face hairs lol


I do love boobs, and my beard. 

That's enough I'm hoping.


----------



## J-Will

That is enough. We will get through this.. 

I confess, having monday off might have ruined my whole week.


----------



## Shooter

Why is that?


----------



## J-Will

I came back tuesday, our department got called in to HR office, they advised us as of Friday (today) our entire department would be eliminated and we would be unemployed. So yay... Friday..


----------



## Shooter

As of today? I'm really sorry to hear that. What do you do?


----------



## J-Will

I collect on hospital accounts. Yeah, today is it. I'm here right now actually. Kinda like breaking up with somebody, but living with them till you can afford another place to live lol. I want to leave so bad but I need the cash while it is here..


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> I collect on hospital accounts. Yeah, today is it. I'm here right now actually. Kinda like breaking up with somebody, but living with them till you can afford another place to live lol. I want to leave so bad but I need the cash while it is here..


Seems like that would be needed more than ever. 

I'm really sorry man. That's a tough break.


----------



## J-Will

Appreciate it. Things happen. I just hate filling out the tax forms for a new job lol


----------



## Sparky_D

J-Will said:


> I came back tuesday, our department got called in to HR office, they advised us as of Friday (today) our entire department would be eliminated and we would be unemployed. So yay... Friday..


 
I went through that same process about 6 years ago (completely different industry, though).

I had been working for a manufacturing company for 15 years and in one day they cut two whole divisions from the payroll. 40+ people. I was one of them.

Turned out to be a blessing in disguise for me, though. Found a closer job after 6 weeks of looking that paid 30% more with benefits.

Hope you got some sort of severance package. I at least got a weeks pay for every year AND my 15 year service recognition bonus that otherwise wouldn't have been paid until December (the "layoff" happened in March).

Good luck on your search.


----------



## J-Will

Sparky_D said:


> I went through that same process about 6 years ago (completely different industry, though).
> 
> I had been working for a manufacturing company for 15 years and in one day they cut two whole divisions from the payroll. 40+ people. I was one of them.
> 
> Turned out to be a blessing in disguise for me, though. Found a closer job after 6 weeks of looking that paid 30% more with benefits.
> 
> Hope you got some sort of severance package. I at least got a weeks pay for every year AND my 15 year service recognition bonus that otherwise wouldn't have been paid until December (the "layoff" happened in March).
> 
> Good luck on your search.


 Wow, that is pretty rough. I'm hoping it is a blessing in disguise. Trying to stay positive. No severance though. It isn't required by law, and they don't care..


----------



## Vin

Sorry to hear Will. I got laid off last September. Now I live in Illinois. Don't make the same mistake. LOL!


----------



## J-Will

haha that won't be happening! I don't have the cash to move even if I wanted to lol. I'm only a few hour drive from you actually


----------



## Vin

J-Will said:


> haha that won't be happening! I don't have the cash to move even if I wanted to lol. I'm only a few hour drive from you actually


Say wha? Where you at son?


----------



## J-Will

NE of Springfield a little bit. I say a few hours but I think here to STL is a few hours too lol


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> haha that won't be happening! I don't have the cash to move even if I wanted to lol. I'm only a few hour drive from you actually


There's rarely a point to it unless you're moving to Texas where we have jobs.


----------



## MrParacord

I like PopTarts more than Toaster Strudel.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> There's rarely a point to it unless you're moving to Texas where we have jobs.


 Really now... How is the weather there? lol


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> I like PopTarts more than Toaster Strudel.


 I must confess... You are insane!!!!


----------



## Shooter

MrParacord said:


> I like PopTarts more than Toaster Strudel.


I do too. I love Pop Tarts. 



J-Will said:


> Really now... How is the weather there? lol


Hot and humid. People are even tempered and friendly. 



J-Will said:


> I must confess... You are insane!!!!


Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## MrParacord

No I'm not J-Will. 

Austin what flavors do you like?

Toaster Strudels are good but you need a toaster, oven, microwave then you have to spread the icing. With PopTarts you don't need a toaster and there is no icing to deal with. So its a grab and go breakfast, snack.


----------



## Sparky_D

You know, with a little salt, these "Low Sodium" Progresso soups are pretty good...

And the Lean Quisine frozen entre's are not bad either. Two make a rather filling lunch.


----------



## Mil_HandF

Ok you got me, I love tying knots.


----------



## MrParacord

Sparky_D said:


> You know, with a little salt, these "Low Sodium" Progresso soups are pretty good...
> 
> And the Lean Quisine frozen entre's are not bad either. Two make a rather filling lunch.


Chunky soup is the best. Lean Cuisine is pretty good.


----------



## J-Will

I like both pop tarts and toaster strudels. Pop tarts for on the go. Strudels for a "before bed watching my favorite show" snack lol


----------



## Shooter

I eat pop tarts that way.


----------



## J-Will

Pop tarts are good for stashing away too.. the foil is like the grand protector


----------



## Shooter

Stashing away? Pop Tarts don't last longer than a day in my house.


----------



## MrParacord

I'll eat a Pop Tart for a on the go breakfast or for a snack. It all depends on my mood. As far as stashing them goes as long as they are in the box there good. I once left one in my work bag and forgot about it. Man was it smashed and crumbled. Lol.


----------



## J-Will

haha! Yeah, that happened in my bag one day.. Still taste the same!


----------



## havasu

I confess that I like pop tarts toasted just to the point of having burnt edges. I love the crunch...


----------



## MrParacord

I don't like Pop Tarts toasted.


----------



## Shooter

I like them both ways, but prefer them straight out of the bag.


----------



## J-Will

I confess... A few accents make me cringe when I hear them..


----------



## truggles

Gonna have to agree with J-Will on that one. A thick European accent is annoying as can be to me. And Northeasterners too...


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> I confess... A few accents make me cringe when I hear them..


Fake accents make me do that. I hate hearing them.


----------



## MrParacord

I like a British accent. When I used to use my Garmin I chose the British woman voice. It was so funny when she had to say "Recalculating"


----------



## J-Will

Not all of them. Just a few. But I want to smack them when they talk. I would say they are the 'fake' ones too. Especially the ghetto talk. Ay lemme axe yuh, yuh gone get dem thangs uh wut. 

I'm cringing right now actually.


----------



## MrParacord

I thought Breaking Bad would end a little differently than it did.


----------



## J-Will

Confession.. Never seen it lol


----------



## Shooter

I started it but never got far. I'm being told to go back and watch it by everyone I know.


----------



## J-Will

Somebody just told me today to watch it. But I'm a rebel, so I won't. 

Tonight at least..


----------



## MrParacord

Watch it, its very good. I don't think I'll be watching the new season of The Walking Dead. I only watched half of last season. I like zombie stuff but the comic is better than the show IMO.


----------



## J-Will

Haven't seen that either. Still finishing up Dexter and Greys. Don't even have time for those. If I'm not working I'm spending time with the kiddo till he goes to bed, then the wife. Gotta sleep sometime in there..


----------



## J-Will

Confession. 

I HATE BEING SICK!


----------



## lesleyo

Confession:

I like men with big hairy stomachs.


----------



## J-Will

lesleyo said:


> Confession:
> 
> I like men with big hairy stomachs.


 Well now! Lets not hold back, tell us how you feel! lol


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Confession.
> 
> I HATE BEING SICK!


I do too. 



lesleyo said:


> Confession:
> 
> I like men with big hairy stomachs.


How do you feel about chest tattoos? 

Confession, I have a few chest tattoos. And a couple of leg tattoos... and my wedding ring tattooed.


----------



## lesleyo

Tats dont bother me, unusual for hairy men to have them tho! Wedding rings are a bit of an issue for me


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I do too.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you feel about chest tattoos?
> 
> Confession, I have a few chest tattoos. And a couple of leg tattoos... and my wedding ring tattooed.


 Lets see these tattoos. We will trade. I'll give you my pic of me celebrating "No Bra Day".


----------



## Shooter

lesleyo said:


> Tats dont bother me, unusual for hairy men to have them tho! Wedding rings are a bit of an issue for me


I have to shave the areas before I get them. It's funny. I also have a metal allergy so I break out after the contact with the needle for a bit. 



J-Will said:


> Lets see these tattoos. We will trade. I'll give you my pic of me celebrating "No Bra Day".


Oddly enough I don't have any, but this is my ring before I started getting it worked on again. It's being metamorphosed into celtic knot work. At this point it was just a simple black band.


----------



## J-Will

I thought about getting my ring tattooed, I don't wear a ring. Hate them. But being married its weird that I don't.


----------



## Shooter

I don't wear them due to my metal allergy. My wife has hers tattooed as well.


----------



## havasu

I confess that I would have had to chop off my ring finger if it was tattooed, when I got my divorce. For this reason, I'm glad I didn't tattoo.


----------



## J-Will

I confess... That is the reason I don't want it tattooed. Wife and I agreed no tattoos for eachother. No names, dates, nothing like that. Its a curse! I will get one for the kiddos though.


----------



## J-Will

Confession. 
Haven't seen Vin in a while. Thinking he is dead.


----------



## havasu

I confess that I heard Vin got stuck under Oprah's dress, and can't find his way out.


----------



## J-Will

Yep, thats a crappy way to die..


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> I confess... That is the reason I don't want it tattooed. Wife and I agreed no tattoos for eachother. No names, dates, nothing like that. Its a curse! I will get one for the kiddos though.


Confession. I have a tattoo for my daughter, a bear claw, we call her bear. 

I don't do names. I did my wedding ring due to my metal allergy. I can't wear one so I felt it was a good compromise. She leaves and guess what? 

Lasers! Sharks with tiny freakin lasers!


----------



## J-Will

Thats a good idea for a tattoo for your daughter. My wife calls Ethan 'bear' all the time. Never understood it. 

You only need 9 fingers right? Ring finger is kinda useless anyways


----------



## Sparky_D

J-Will said:


> Ring finger is kinda useless anyways


 
Actually, it's pretty darned important when your pinkie is dangling in thin air because your ultra-sub-compact carry gun has a grip designed for an overweight Smurf...


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


> Thats a good idea for a tattoo for your daughter. My wife calls Ethan 'bear' all the time. Never understood it.
> 
> You only need 9 fingers right? Ring finger is kinda useless anyways


Only issue is I didn't do my research and I ended up with the Blackwater Logo. 



Sparky_D said:


> Actually, it's pretty darned important when your pinkie is dangling in thin air because your ultra-sub-compact carry gun has a grip designed for an overweight Smurf...


Not to mention I use it when I type. That would suck.


----------



## Vin

I confess that I have the farts today, and my co-workers will NOT be happy should they enter my office.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Only issue is I didn't do my research and I ended up with the Blackwater Logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention I use it when I type. That would suck.


 lol ask for monies from them now. 


Vin said:


> I confess that I have the farts today, and my co-workers will NOT be happy should they enter my office.


 Maybe they will hit you with this


----------



## Shooter

I would lose it if someone did that to me. I mean like breaking down doors and being forced to resign in disgrace.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I would lose it if someone did that to me. I mean like breaking down doors and being forced to resign in disgrace.


 You must hate febreze. *noted*


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> lol ask for monies from them now.
> 
> Maybe they will hit you with this


LOL at the pic.


----------



## MrParacord

I confess this Mocha Frappe for McD's is so good. I haven't had one in about a year.


----------



## J-Will

Is that a coffee drink?


----------



## Shooter

Kind of sort of. 

I haven't had them, don't drink milk.


----------



## havasu

Confessions:

I like Micky D's fast food. Too bad 99% of it is bad for one's health.


----------



## J-Will

Confession

I just had my first McChicken last night at the inlaws. EVER.


----------



## Sparky_D

Confession:

I get my burgers from Burger King, then drive across the street to McDonalds for fries and drink.
On good (bad) days, I also go to Wendy's for a Frosty...


----------



## Shooter

I do the same, but only because my wife makes me.


----------



## ThreeJ

I use to when I was younger, but now I am just to lazy.


----------



## J-Will

Confession. 

You aren't the only one! I've been known to grab a JR bacon cheeseburger from wendys and a burrito or two from Taco Bell across the street.


----------



## havasu

I confess on a recent trip to Texas a few months ago, I was starved after driving all day, so I bought a 12 pack of tacos from Taco Bell and my G/F and I pigged out.


----------



## MidwestCord

I have fond memories of going between multiple fast food drive throughs for a single meal. Now that I know I am allergic to most foods I don't get to do fast food at all, sad.


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> I confess on a recent trip to Texas a few months ago, I was starved after driving all day, so I bought a 12 pack of tacos from Taco Bell and my G/F and I pigged out.


 Nice! lol we have done that too. And by we I mean me. I'm a chubb


----------



## havasu

I confess on that taco binge, I gave "her" six tacos, and I ate six tacos. When she only ate 4 of them, I ate her last two.


----------



## MrParacord

Speaking of Taco Bell I confess I really want to try the triple steak stack. I will have to get it before this week is out.


----------



## MrParacord

I confess that triple steak stack is very tasty but it could use more steak. Maybe it will be better at another location.


----------



## J-Will

Oh man... I want a cheesy gordita crunch now.. Dangit.


----------



## havasu

I confess that I am addicted to In-n-Out hamburgers....Is anyone else?


----------



## MrParacord

I confess where I live we don't have a In n Out restaurant.


----------



## Dutch

I confess-I don't like "In-n-Out" Burger. Too much like the burgers I make a home.

Confession #2-I LOVE Smash Burger!

Confession #3-I talk to myself. When SHMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed aka THE WIFE) calls me on it, I tell her I'm confessing my sin (see confession #2) to myself. I tell her I can do that since I'm also an ordained minister and I don't have to leave the house. She just rolls her eyes, shakes her head and walks away.:dunno:


----------



## Vin

I confess that I am awesome. I think I have confessed this before but truly I am amazing, awesome, and downright deity like.


----------



## havasu

I confess that Vin is full of crap.


----------



## MrParacord

Why do you confess that Vin?


----------



## J-Will

Yep, Vin has lost it.


----------



## MrParacord

Vin are you here?


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> Vin are you here?


 Body - yes.. Mind - no.


----------



## MrParacord

Oh ok. Got it.


----------



## havasu

I confess that I like to hear other confessions.


----------



## Sparky_D

My confession:


----------



## truggles

I like it spark!! I tried that once too. Didn't work too well, but was better than nothing.


----------



## MrParacord

I confess I love the competition aspect of Black Friday.


----------



## ThreeJ

The only thing Black Friday is good for is getting over my turkey coma.


----------



## J-Will

Hell it isn't even black friday anymore, all the stores doing this 'open early on thursday' junk now.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Hell it isn't even black friday anymore, all the stores doing this 'open early on thursday' junk now.


So true. I might go to Harbor Freight on BF since its 5 minutes from my house. I never been there before on BF. I've been to a few sidewalk sales. 
My wife and I was just talking earlier this morning how we weren't pressed for BF this year.


----------



## J-Will

You have to do the 3am shopping once in your life. I once got pushed by an 80yr old woman. I was too shocked to even say anything.


----------



## ThreeJ

My confession ... I love mc ribs, and I am glad their back for a limited time.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> You have to do the 3am shopping once in your life. I once got pushed by an 80yr old woman. I was too shocked to even say anything.


I've seen people hit by shopping carts, workers pushed, yelled at, and disrespected. All in one BF event at Walmart. 

I once jumped to the side while pushing an incoming cart out of my way while they was coming out of a side isle into the main while I was jogging to get a TV that my mom wanted for my nephew. Good times. The people with the cart laughed as well as my mom. I had to move fast because we couldn't find the TV's and when my mom asked a worker she pointed and said "Whatever is left is over there". Good times.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> My confession ... I love mc ribs, and I am glad their back for a limited time.


There not back here yet. They taste ok. I could do without them. 
I'm glad Twinkie's are back. I still have two of the original boxes.


----------



## MidwestCord

I am considering braving the black friday crowds to get a new camera : ) I might have to put on a snowsuit and freeze for a few hours!


----------



## MrParacord

MidwestCord said:


> I am considering braving the black friday crowds to get a new camera : ) I might have to put on a snowsuit and freeze for a few hours!


What camera and from which store?


----------



## MrParacord

I confess I'm hooked on the two color versions of the Trilobite Bar bracelet with a 5/8" buckle. I made a red and green one and it is becoming my EDC paracord bracelet over my all black King Cobra w/O Shackle that I've been wearing for about a year now.


----------



## MidwestCord

I haven't decided yet. I got my current camera on Black Friday about 5 years ago. (it wasn't a super great deal, I showed up a few hours late and still got the deal.)


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> I confess I'm hooked on the two color versions of the Trilobite Bar bracelet with a 5/8" buckle. I made a red and green one and it is becoming my EDC paracord bracelet over my all black King Cobra w/O Shackle that I've been wearing for about a year now.


 I love them. Low profile and look great!


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I love them. Low profile and look great!


I'm wearing one right now.


----------



## J-Will

I think I'm going to make a few king cobras in red in green over a white core. Christmas colors!


----------



## havasu

I confess that I will be happy when the crowds of people get out of my favorite stores.


----------



## J-Will

True.. Can't even get groceries at Walmart lately without parking a mile away.


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I refuse to shop at wallmart anymore.


----------



## MrParacord

Why do you confess that ThreeJ?

I confess I'm starting to really, really like Starbucks coffee. The Peppermint Mocha is yummy.


----------



## J-Will

blahhhhhh


----------



## ThreeJ

MrParacord said:


> Why do you confess that ThreeJ?


 West Lafayette is the home of Purdue University, wallmart is in West Lafayette. Foreign college students go there to shop. They can not drive or shop. Therefore I refuse to go. I am not racist, I hate everybody.


----------



## havasu

I confess I'm out of money. Damn Christmas!


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I have been out of money for the last 10 years. Damn money!


----------



## MrParacord

I confess if its not snowing outside I don't want to make and drink hot chocolate.


----------



## J-Will

I confess I'm nervous... And will have another baby in less than 4 hours


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I am excited for J-Will, I love babies and kids.
I confess I would have a much bigger family if I could afford them.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I confess I'm nervous... And will have another baby in less than 4 hours


Congrats J-Will!!!!!!


----------



## MrParacord

Not a confession but a note to let everyone know that tomorrow my daughter (my only child) will be 3 years old!


----------



## havasu

Not a confession either but my daughter turns 27 tomorrow.


----------



## MidwestCord

J-Will said:


> I confess I'm nervous... And will have another baby in less than 4 hours


An almost Christmas Baby : )


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I ordered some paracord, 1700 ft in various colors.
I think I got carried away.


----------



## J-Will

I confess... All I want to do is sleeeeeeep


----------



## Shooter

I feel you on that one. 

I confess I'm wearing shoes this winter instead of sandals.


----------



## ThreeJ

Must be tough to were shoes instead of sandals , I must admit I am wearing my thermal underwear. I haven't worn any since I was a child.

I do confess I am toasty warm.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> I feel you on that one.
> 
> I confess I'm wearing shoes this winter instead of sandals.


 New baby isn't a huge fan of sleeping at night.


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I have a bad sinus infection.


----------



## J-Will

Are we getting the forum on tapatalk?? Or is the new member post in Intro section just messing with us


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> Must be tough to were shoes instead of sandals , I must admit I am wearing my thermal underwear. I haven't worn any since I was a child.
> 
> I do confess I am toasty warm.


I haven't worn thermal underwear since I was 8 years old. I hated the way they feel then and I hate them now. Plus I get hot faster than I get cold.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> Are we getting the forum on tapatalk?? Or is the new member post in Intro section just messing with us


I think the forum is on Tapatalk. A few days ago I closed out the box at the top of a forum (I believe this forum) on my iPad2 telling me to use my Tapatalk app. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

MrParacord said:


> I think the forum is on Tapatalk. A few days ago I closed out the box at the top of a forum (I believe this forum) on my iPad2 telling me to use my Tapatalk app. I haven't tried it yet.


I tried to access the forum through Safari and got the Tapatalk pop-up which directs you to download the app. 

Searching in the app does not result in finding the forum. I searched "paracord" "paracord fourm" and "paracordforum". The first 2 get a couple of results and the last gets nothing but none of them show this forum.


----------



## ThreeJ

I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## J-Will

I'm thinking its in the process of going to tapatalk, because I have tapatalk downloaded already for Glock forum and others, and when I come to this site on my mobile browser it gives me the popup as well saying to visit it in the tapatalk app, when I click to open it in the app it says it isn't supported yet. Seeing as the popup wasnt there a while back I'm thinking its still in the works and isn't done yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## MrParacord

So this forum will probably be Tapatalk ready soon.


----------



## J-Will

I'm hoping so. Glock forum just moved to tapatalk from forum runner a few weeks ago. I'd love to be able to access this forum from an app as well. 

Confession.. Its Friday!! We made it!!


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess all this tapatalk is starting to make me feel old. I still have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## MrParacord

Tapatalk is a app designed for making visiting forums easier and simpler and the best part is you don't have open up a web page and type in the forum address and worry about logging in, etc. 

With Tapatalk you search to find all the forums you visit then you log in once and that's it. Switching between the forums is just as easy too. 

So that is Tapatalk in a nutshell ThreeJ.


----------



## ThreeJ

Thanks MrParacord, I am sort of behind I just replaced my 2n gen razor with a samsung s4mini. I think i will just give it to my kids and have them show me how to use it when they figure it out. They are only 10 but seem to adapt quicker.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Thanks MrParacord, I am sort of behind I just replaced my 2n gen razor with a samsung s4mini. I think i will just give it to my kids and have them show me how to use it when they figure it out. They are only 10 but seem to adapt quicker.


 Have them search for 'tapatalk' in the 'play store' on your phone. Its a great app. I have all 5 of the forums I frequent on there all in one spot.


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> Thanks MrParacord, I am sort of behind I just replaced my 2n gen razor with a samsung s4mini. I think i will just give it to my kids and have them show me how to use it when they figure it out. They are only 10 but seem to adapt quicker.


Your welcome. I have the GS3 and I was thinking of getting the GS4 but I heard the GS5 is coming soon hopefully it comes out either before or right after my birthday next month.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

GS5 will probably be announced within the next month or so but it probably won't be available until March or April.


----------



## J-Will

I'm still rocking the samsung Note II. Love it!


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I'm still rocking the samsung Note II. Love it!


My wife has had her Note2 since November 2013. She had the GS3 like me because we got them at the same time. She wanted the Note2 but the GS3 was on sale at the time. (Best Buy BF deal for the GS3 2012)

She really likes the Note2. To me its fine for a female since they carry purses but for a guy I don't want to carry something like that in my pocket.


----------



## MrParacord

Yesterday I bought 12 P-38's for $6.00! I should have bought more. The best part besides the price is that there US Shelby Co. I haven't used one yet but plan to soon. Now I want a few P-51's.

Pic at the bottom.


----------



## MrParacord

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> My wife has had her Note2 since November 2013. She had the GS3 like me because we got them at the same time. She wanted the Note2 but the GS3 was on sale at the time. (Best Buy BF deal for the GS3 2012)
> 
> She really likes the Note2. To me its fine for a female since they carry purses but for a guy I don't want to carry something like that in my pocket.


 It is huge.. and a pain to keep in my pocket. Sometimes when I sit with it I think its going to break. BTW.. they break easily, make sure she has a very protective case on hers.. Mine has been cracked since the first week I got it.. Has clear packing tape over it haha. Still works. 


MrParacord said:


> Yesterday I bought 12 P-38's for $6.00! I should have bought more. The best part besides the price is that there US Shelby Co. I haven't used one yet but plan to soon. Now I want a few P-51's.
> 
> Pic at the bottom.


 No way!! My dad had one years ago..


----------



## Shooter

I confess I just finished Attack on Titan, an anime, and I'm pretty sure it's the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> It is huge.. and a pain to keep in my pocket. Sometimes when I sit with it I think its going to break. BTW.. they break easily, make sure she has a very protective case on hers.. Mine has been cracked since the first week I got it.. Has clear packing tape over it haha. Still works.
> 
> No way!! My dad had one years ago..


The first day my wife got her Note2 she bought a case that protects the whole back on the phone plus it has a removable front face plate that gas an attached belt clip. That is one rugged case on that phone. 

I'm now looking for some P-51 can openers now.


----------



## J-Will

I confess... I finally broke down and bought a vibrating rocker/sleeper for the baby late last night... and it WORKED!! I'd pay 3x the price for this thing..


----------



## ThreeJ

Cool can openers, I think I need one now.


----------



## MrParacord

I confess I think this thread needs more confessing going on.


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I am jealous of MrParacord and bought my own 2 can openers.
I confess my life is complete.... for now.


----------



## J-Will

I confess... I might just turn into a wino


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I think I might actually miss winter and snow.


----------



## glock26USMC

ThreeJ said:


> I confess I think I might actually miss winter and snow.



Get some help with that


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> I confess I think I might actually miss winter and snow.


I confess I think that is crazy talk. 
I never miss this :chilly:


----------



## Brian

I confess even though I prefer the cold I MISS SUMMER , I want to be out for hours at a time not worried about the rain and how to dry my wet gear 


Brian


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I slipped and fell on the ice the other day, and hurt my knee.

I also confess I was pulling you guys legs with the above confession.


----------



## glock26USMC

ThreeJ said:


> I confess I slipped and fell on the ice the other day, and hurt my knee.
> 
> I also confess I was pulling you guys legs with the above confession.



I confess, I would of laugh historically at you


----------



## ThreeJ

glock26USMC said:


> I confess, I would of laugh historically at you


 
My mother did see it happen as I was chasing her dog that got out of her yard. Yes she did find it amusing, no I did not get any sympathy either.


----------



## Vin

My dog took a dump and then kicked it at me. It was gross. I'm thinking of putting her down just for the principle of it.


----------



## ThreeJ

Vin said:


> My dog took a dump and then kicked it at me. It was gross. I'm thinking of putting her down just for the principle of it.


 What did you do to make your dog mad at you. That's funny crap....lmao


----------



## Vin

ThreeJ said:


> What did you do to make your dog mad at you. That's funny crap....lmao


Labs aren't known to be very smart, but this one takes the cake. After she's done with her business, she likes to kick grass at it like it's going to bury it or something. Only I usually pull her away and tell her to leave it. This time she went all haywire and flung the whole pile at me. Like a bucking horse. :gaah:

She's lucky I am a kind and gentle soul, or else...

Oh, and I confess I am actually a kind a gentle soul.


----------



## J-Will

Vin said:


> My dog took a dump and then kicked it at me. It was gross. I'm thinking of putting her down just for the principle of it.


 I confess.. You just got the first verbal "wtf" out of me today. Congrats. You beat my coworkers.


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I hate daylight savings!!!! I see no purpose in it.


----------



## J-Will

I confess daylight savings time hasn't messed me up.... yet..


----------



## MrParacord

I confess that I had a fun evening with my wife and our 3 year old daughter yesterday at Harry Buffalo.


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I am very tired tonight. I might even go to bed early.


----------



## ParacordLegend

I confess that i rated this app a 5 star and left a good review.


----------



## J-Will

I confess..... I'm obsessed over this missing airplane in the news lately..


----------



## ParacordLegend

I confess..... I am happy i got a snowday today but i am mad that i got snow today.


----------



## MrParacord

J-Will said:


> I confess..... I'm obsessed over this missing airplane in the news lately..


I confess so am I. 



ParacordLegend said:


> I confess..... I am happy i got a snowday today but i am mad that i got snow today.


I'm happy that my wife got a snow day, but I'm not to happy about having to use the snowblower to clear the driveway and sidewalk later on.


----------



## ParacordLegend

I confess that i didnt finish shoveling the driveway yet but i came back inside...


----------



## MrParacord

I confess I final gotten around to straightening up my man cave/paracord workshop again. I've been saying I was going to organize it again but I've been busy.


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess I am tired of pinewood derby cars, I have 3 to make with my kids.


----------



## ParacordLegend

I confess when i was in boyscouts my dad helped me, and thats why i won.


----------



## ThreeJ

MrParacord said:


> I confess I final gotten around to straightening up my man cave/paracord workshop again. I've been saying I was going to organize it again but I've been busy.


You can not bring up a ( man cave/paracord workshop ) and not post any pictures of it.


----------



## ParacordLegend

ThreeJ said:


> You can not bring up a ( man cave/paracord workshop ) and not post any pictures of it.


I agree.


----------



## MrParacord

I confess no pics since its nothing special yet. I'm still planning so the only man cave thing is my camo curtains and those are nice but not pic nice.


----------



## ParacordLegend

I confess that i cant wait till i grow up and be able to build a man cave, once my brother moves out and i have a room to myself i will probably manify that


----------



## ThreeJ

I confess ... I did something very stupid. I left the window down in my Jeep last night. It was so nice the day before, I was driving with my window down. Then it snowed. The good was the snow melted away, the bad my seat was soaked.


----------



## MrParacord

ParacordLegend said:


> I confess that i cant wait till i grow up and be able to build a man cave, once my brother moves out and i have a room to myself i will probably manify that


Don't be in a hurry to grow up. 

I confess I used to think the same way. I've been working since I was 13.

I wanted to grow up so bad so I can make more money and do all the adult things but fast forward to now and I would like to do it all over again.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> I confess ... I did something very stupid. I left the window down in my Jeep last night. It was so nice the day before, I was driving with my window down. Then it snowed. The good was the snow melted away, the bad my seat was soaked.


Did you get your seat dry yet? 

Do you have access to a wet/dry vac to suck up most of the water? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## J-Will

That sucks.. wet butt for days


----------



## ThreeJ

I don't need to drive it, so I can let dry for a few days.
Good thing I would have cold wet butt for days.


----------

